# My dogs :) pic heavy



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

Sky is my baby she is my 1st aussie she is the blue merle with sky blue eyes she is a little over a year old she is so loyal to me and would do anything for me(as i would for her) she loves to swim and herd the cattle 

Sugar is such a sweetheart she loves everyone she is a big girl she is a red merle she will be having her 1st litter of puppies the 1st week of may which im very exceited for this is our 1st litter here at RoyalRedAussies(which you can look up on facebook to see more pics and info) she is just starting to like swimming and she is more of our working girl she helps pull the wagon and hall things she is a strong girl i just love sugar lol

Jasper is the boy he is the biggest sissy boy lol he hates the water and acts like he cant get dirty lol he is so funny he does like to try and herd the cattle and he is so smart he learns whatever your trying to teach him in 5mins he catchs on so quick he is pretty tall well alot taller then sky and sugar anyways he is the red tri all of them carry the blue eye trait 









































































Memphis is ten years old i got her from a shelter at a year old she was a handful lol she is a basneji boxer pitbull mix and is the best dog

Sadie is our oldest dog on the farm she is eleven years old we got her when she was around a year old she is a german shepherd husky chow wolf mix

i also have two chihuahuas lilly(she is cream color) she is 4years old and runs the house lol and cody(brown) is around 3 years old had them since they were 8weeks old


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I would sell my soul for an Aussie! They are my number 1 favorite dog, they are so gorgeous.
My bf are moving out of our great affordable apartment JUST so I can have a house with a Yard so I can get an Aussie. Hows that for dedication? And a lil crazy, but I love dogs so much and have wanted an aussie my whole life.

Your dogs are stunning, all of them. I have a black and tan Chi like you, he is a little wimp, but a snuggle bug. I can't wait to have an active dog


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Ahh you are killin me xD If I was not in NY over a 1000 miles away I would love one of your puppies.
Post pics of them when they are born!


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Your dogs are adorable, those Aussies are just gorgeous, I'm such a sucker for the tri colors and brown/red merle ones too.


----------



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

thank you guys  i will post pics of the puppies also you can check out my facebook page i made for them i have alot more pics of them on there ill put the link on here

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/RoyalRedAussies/134767256591118


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

OMG, I love Aussies. 

I had a really small blue girl for 13 yrs. I really miss having one.
She did obedience, agility and flyball


----------



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

i wanna do agility with sky she is fast and boy she can jump lol sugar i want her to visit nursing homes as she just loves people and they just love her ;D


----------



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: My dogs  pic heavy SUGAR HAD HER PUPPIES YESTERDAY*

Sugar had her puppies 8 of them lol i was so surprised there was 8 i was thinking 5 or 6 not 8 lol they are all big and healthy babies 2 males and 6 females i named them after open season 3 as i was watching it when she started having them lol here is the link to see there pics  im going to take updated pics everyother day you might also have to copy and paste the link into your browser  

http://www.facebook.com/pages/RoyalRedAussies/134767256591118#!/?sk=myuploads

Ursa-red merle girl
Gazelle-Red merle girl
Maria-red tri girl
Rose(even tho its soppose to be rosie i liked rose better lol)-red tri girl
Carmen-red tri girl
Alexis(not on open season ran out of girls names on there lol)red tri girl
Boog-red tri w/blaze and big neck spot boy
Elliot-red tri w/blaze and small neck spot boy


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Aww, congrats on the puppies! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

i probably wont post pics on here because i have slow speed interenet and it would take forever to upload them all to photobucket lol but if you to the link i posted above you can see all there pics or even go to Facebook.com/royalredaussies

 they are really cute


----------



## MoonRatZee (May 1, 2011)

Awww, they're all gorgeous! <33 I especially love Sadie, she has such a sweet face!


----------

